# Trans cooler lines



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I ordered new transcooler lines for the 67 from opg. they came pre bent to spec. Problem 1 is the stock lines per opg are 5/16 but where they go into my trans is 3/8 and same with the radiator, but with the radiator I can remove the existing reducing bushings to make them work there..Question, Were there reducer bushings at the trans when the car was new. It is the original trans..Also, can the lines be installed without pulling the motor???the lines I took off were 5/16 with the ends cut off and rubber hose splicing to the 3/8 but the connections at the trans makes no sense unless there were reducers there..

Any help is appreciated as always..

Mike


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

yes the lines can be done without removing the engine. our 2 door 65 tempest had 3/8 lines and our 4 door tempest had 5/16 lines. both were original. the 5/16 also had reducers to fit the 3/8 in the trans and radiator.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. There are reducers at the trans, as well. You shouldn't have a problem....just be patient, and put fender covers on the car!!!!!!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I just want to make sue. These cooler lines do sit on top of the center subframe, correct. whats the trick to installing without jacking up the passenger side of the motor?


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

well we had no trick. there was plenty of room next to the oil pan to run the lines.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

after an hour of trying to install the trans cooler lines i realized that they were not bent to run the same way as the old ones. They are bent to run between the upper a-arm and the exhaust manifold on the passenger side.. They fit perfect routing them this way. has anyone run accross this. They are not even close to being bent to run along the oil pan.

Mike


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

our 72 grandville convert had them that way, forgot about that one


----------

